# Warning Maraqia Guards



## jhgreen

It just gets worse here, this evening I was assaulted by the security guard at Maraqia. He was bringing my receipt for my utility bill and tried to get into my flat. I told him no and he then grabbed my breast. I was only able to get him to go away when I grabbed his walkie talkie. He has told the owner that it never happened and I am waiting for the tourist police to come to make a report. If you are living here, please be careful. The people that are paid to watch over you and your property are thugs.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sadly nothing new in this I myself was molested in a lift many years ago and on doing a survey of all my expat friends found that not a single one of them had not been molested at one time or another-

My adcvice... do not open your door if there is not a man in the apartment


----------



## jhgreen

Exactly - next time they either slip the receipt under the door or I stand outside the office to collect it. But this posting was for those people this has not yet happened to
.



MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly nothing new in this I myself was molested in a lift many years ago and on doing a survey of all my expat friends found that not a single one of them had not been molested at one time or another-
> 
> My adcvice... do not open your door if there is not a man in the apartment


----------



## Horus

I think being creepy is part of the job description in Egypt for house boys etc

I don't trust mine at all...or leave anything of value, once he came up to me when I was in my towel by the laptop and just stood there I just keep a heavy spanner next to me now "just in case"


----------



## saafend

jhgreen said:


> It just gets worse here, this evening I was assaulted by the security guard at Maraqia. He was bringing my receipt for my utility bill and tried to get into my flat. I told him no and he then grabbed my breast. I was only able to get him to go away when I grabbed his walkie talkie. He has told the owner that it never happened and I am waiting for the tourist police to come to make a report. If you are living here, please be careful. The people that are paid to watch over you and your property are thugs.


is the guard still there?


----------



## jhgreen

I don't know. Personally I think the developer was behind it as I have had all sorts of problems with them. And the guard is friends with both the developer and the police which is why nothing seems to have happened. No police report was made even though I requested one when I went to the police. 

The other staff, such as the workmen on site, I have had no problems with (other than catching one fondling my underwear that was drying in the bathroom). The guards I completely avoid and I no longer allow them to be anywhere near me.



saafend said:


> is the guard still there?


----------



## saafend

jhgreen said:


> I don't know. Personally I think the developer was behind it as I have had all sorts of problems with them. And the guard is friends with both the developer and the police which is why nothing seems to have happened. No police report was made even though I requested one when I went to the police.
> 
> The other staff, such as the workmen on site, I have had no problems with (other than catching one fondling my underwear that was drying in the bathroom). The guards I completely avoid and I no longer allow them to be anywhere near me.


You have got me sweating. Please can you tell me more about problems with developers as im due to get keys for apartment in September. Mine was purchased 15/01/07. Thought by 2012 Nabq would finished and buzzing. City stars was meant to be done in 2010 it says on their website. Ah well abvious really, an Eggys five minutes is a Europeans thirty. So looks like finished and buzzing by 2037


----------



## bella72

jhgreen said:


> It just gets worse here, this evening I was assaulted by the security guard at Maraqia. He was bringing my receipt for my utility bill and tried to get into my flat. I told him no and he then grabbed my breast. I was only able to get him to go away when I grabbed his walkie talkie. He has told the owner that it never happened and I am waiting for the tourist police to come to make a report. If you are living here, please be careful. The people that are paid to watch over you and your property are thugs.


Hi Joe im in the first stage of buying a property in Maraqia and was quite alarmed to read your comment can you give me more info on the site good and bad.Thanks


----------



## jhgreen

Water and electricity have been cut off again. Too much to write on the forum about the good but mostly bad at Maraqia. 



bella72 said:


> Hi Joe im in the first stage of buying a property in Maraqia and was quite alarmed to read your comment can you give me more info on the site good and bad.Thanks


----------



## hhaddad

The best way to avoid the problems of callers at the door is to install a door chain which allows you to open the door about 15 c.m. that way they cannot force their way in ,but use longer screws than provided with the chain. Another system is one that I have used on a flat (which is empty most of the time) is I had a wrought iron gate installed for 950.00 l.e. just in front of the door but in the masonary not the door frame.Since that had no problems.


----------



## bella72

jhgreen said:


> Water and electricity have been cut off again. Too much to write on the forum about the good but mostly bad at Maraqia.


Thanks for that Jo Ill be in touch and any more info would be helpfull.


----------



## jhgreen

More bad stuff at Maraqia. Just found out from my British neighbors that they came home to find that the developers had their staff break into their flat, tear down and dispose of their patio screen, vandalize the door, and to add insult to injury some items were stolen. It just keeps getting worse here.





bella72 said:


> Thanks for that Jo Ill be in touch and any more info would be helpfull.


----------



## jhgreen

I spoke with Tarek of Sharm el Sheikh real estate about the Maraqia developers and he described them as not the most reasonable of people. And understatement if ever I heard one.


----------



## MaidenScotland

And yet people still ask about buying property in Sharm


----------



## canuck2010

Wow that sounds horrible, can't you bribe the police to do something about it? (half joking)


----------



## hhaddad

Forget the tourist police contact the military police or dial 122


----------



## hhaddad

jhgreen said:


> More bad stuff at Maraqia. Just found out from my British neighbors that they came home to find that the developers had their staff break into their flat, tear down and dispose of their patio screen, vandalize the door, and to add insult to injury some items were stolen. It just keeps getting worse here.


I spoke to my freindly Egyptian lawyer this morning about this problem and he said if you have witnesses to the act you have them on three counts.
1 Unlegal entry (EVEN IF THEY ARE STILL OWNERS OF THE FLAT)
2 Damage to personel property 
3 Theft


----------



## jhgreen

Thanks - I will tell them




hhaddad said:


> I spoke to my freindly Egyptian lawyer this morning about this problem and he said if you have witnesses to the act you have them on three counts.
> 1 Unlegal entry (EVEN IF THEY ARE STILL OWNERS OF THE FLAT)
> 2 Damage to personel property
> 3 Theft


----------



## Sam

I have thus far refrained from commenting on this post, but I think since it is getting a bit out of hand that I should mention there is FAR MORE behind this story than is being posted here. And I do hope that the truth will be revealed eventually.


----------



## bella72

jhgreen said:


> More bad stuff at Maraqia. Just found out from my British neighbors that they came home to find that the developers had their staff break into their flat, tear down and dispose of their patio screen, vandalize the door, and to add insult to injury some items were stolen. It just keeps getting worse here.


Yes we had a feeling everything was not as it should be in maraqia thats why we wanted info from somebody truthfull like you i cant thank you enough the agents certainly paint a rosier picture Please keep us informed.


----------



## saafend

Sam said:


> I have thus far refrained from commenting on this post, but I think since it is getting a bit out of hand that I should mention there is FAR MORE behind this story than is being posted here. And I do hope that the truth will be revealed eventually.


Hi sam

Are you saying maraqia is fine and developers are ok?


----------



## Sam

saafend said:


> Hi sam
> 
> Are you saying maraqia is fine and developers are ok?


I work directly with these developers so I am not in a position to comment on their reputation, as it would probably be considered a biased one. But what I am saying is that you are only reading one side of the story. Don't you think the events highlighted here a little strange?! I am unable to give confidential information, but I can only say that there is more to this than being written here.

There is no perfect developer. But of all the developers I have worked with throughout Sharm and Hurghada (which is a lot) I can say that the developers of Maraquia are among the most flexible and reliable. There ARE problems at Maraquia, but from what I know these include water and electricity problems, network problems and delays in handover. Delays are a standard in Egypt, water and electricity problems are common when living on a resort still under construction, and due to it's location (very little infrastructure around) there is reported to be network problems on mobile phones too. This is the extent of problems I hear about which are founded, and no different to problems I hear about from other developments. Having seen recent photos of the resort I actually think it looks nice and despite the delay is coming along well. I am putting a link here to the photos from the agents website so you can see for yourselves how it is there:

Sharm Real Estate


----------



## Helen Ellis

There may another side to this story but I can assure you that breaking into apartments by developers is by no means unusual in Egypt, or at least in Hurghada. Actual violence against a person used to be rare but seems to be happening more and more this year.


----------



## jhgreen

Thank you for posting the truth. Many of the owners are trying to get ourselves organised so many more truths will be coming out. 




Helen Ellis said:


> There may another side to this story but I can assure you that breaking into apartments by developers is by no means unusual in Egypt, or at least in Hurghada. Actual violence against a person used to be rare but seems to be happening more and more this year.


----------



## jhgreen

I should add that when people who have come here to have a nice quiet retirement in the sun are running around trying to get themselves organised to get the developer to do the right thing - well that in itself tells you we have serious problems here in addition to the ones Sam mentioned.




jhgreen said:


> Thank you for posting the truth. Many of the owners are trying to get ourselves organised so many more truths will be coming out.


----------



## jhgreen

OK. It seems that I no longer live at Maraqia but at the police station. The developer and their friends who have been following this thread and have accused me of being a trouble maker. So as of today I was told by security that none of my friends will be allowed to visit me at my home. I spent a few hours at the police station and when they called the Manager of Maraqia, the police were told that I am having sex at the pool with a lot of men (I should be so lucky) and that I walk around the pool with no clothes on (they should be so lucky). This is pretty amazing as there is no finished pool by my flat. I have not even worn anything as skimpy as a swimsuit outside yet. I asked one of the security managers if they had indeed seen me behave in such a way and they said no madam. It never happened. More fun and games here. But the fact that they have now reached to such lows tells more about the place than I ever could.



jhgreen said:


> I should add that when people who have come here to have a nice quiet retirement in the sun are running around trying to get themselves organised to get the developer to do the right thing - well that in itself tells you we have serious problems here in addition to the ones Sam mentioned.


----------



## saafend

jhgreen said:


> OK. It seems that I no longer live at Maraqia but at the police station. The developer and their friends who have been following this thread and have accused me of being a trouble maker. So as of today I was told by security that none of my friends will be allowed to visit me at my home. I spent a few hours at the police station and when they called the Manager of Maraqia, the police were told that I am having sex at the pool with a lot of men (I should be so lucky) and that I walk around the pool with no clothes on (they should be so lucky). This is pretty amazing as there is no finished pool by my flat. I have not even worn anything as skimpy as a swimsuit outside yet. I asked one of the security managers if they had indeed seen me behave in such a way and they said no madam. It never happened. More fun and games here. But the fact that they have now reached to such lows tells more about the place than I ever could.


This threads getting mental, over to you developer (we know your watching). :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## MaidenScotland

jhgreen said:


> OK. It seems that I no longer live at Maraqia but at the police station. The developer and their friends who have been following this thread and have accused me of being a trouble maker. So as of today I was told by security that none of my friends will be allowed to visit me at my home. I spent a few hours at the police station and when they called the Manager of Maraqia, the police were told that I am having sex at the pool with a lot of men (I should be so lucky) and that I walk around the pool with no clothes on (they should be so lucky). This is pretty amazing as there is no finished pool by my flat. I have not even worn anything as skimpy as a swimsuit outside yet. I asked one of the security managers if they had indeed seen me behave in such a way and they said no madam. It never happened. More fun and games here. But the fact that they have now reached to such lows tells more about the place than I ever could.




Yes that is an old ploy many years ago I was accused of being naked out on my balcony when in fact I was sitting reading the paper with my trousered legs up on a stool.. truth of the matter was the people next door suddenly realised that there was a foreigner in the building. Trouble is they tell everyone the same tale


----------



## MaidenScotland

51 guests reading now


----------



## saafend

MaidenScotland said:


> 51 guests reading now


Is That all, this thread will break all records once the developer hits back. Come on your itching. (sam, we know you can talk them into it):boxing: :juggle: :boxing:


----------



## bella72

saafend said:


> You have got me sweating. Please can you tell me more about problems with developers as im due to get keys for apartment in September. Mine was purchased 15/01/07. Thought by 2012 Nabq would finished and buzzing. City stars was meant to be done in 2010 it says on their website. Ah well abvious really, an Eggys five minutes is a Europeans thirty. So looks like finished and buzzing by 2037


Hi have you purchased in Maraqia?


----------



## bella72

saafend said:


> Where Is Maraqia? ive heard its fun ( some mad American chick keeps it alive )


We didnt join this forum for fun we just wanted to confirm there are problems going on.Any English person visiting the resorts know what Egyptian men are like so this person was not telling us anything we didnt know we have visited often enough.I find it very unfair to label this person trouble or mad if she is only telling the truth.Is there anyone else on this forum who live in Maraqia.If so we would be glad to hear your comments if your not frightened of ending up in the police station.


----------



## saafend

bella72 said:


> We didnt join this forum for fun we just wanted to confirm there are problems going on.Any English person visiting the resorts know what Egyptian men are like so this person was not telling us anything we didnt know we have visited often enough.I find it very unfair to label this person trouble or mad if she is only telling the truth.Is there anyone else on this forum who live in Maraqia.If so we would be glad to hear your comments if your not frightened of ending up in the police station.


If im honest Jo, i really dont think Bella is going to be much good as a going out partner, seems far to serius up to me (must still be in England i guess). By the way do you know how to delete a post i put my foot in it about leecy bills earlier. Done a pm to kev and it came up as normal post. Keeps happening. Think i covered myself though made out i was talking about a tap

Saaf


----------



## saafend

bella72 said:


> i got my husband to have as much fun as i like without JO, Seems like your only fun is writing stuff on here. VERY SAD. Bet ur not in Egypt either.



Are you being like this because im welsh ?
Definetly not doing a tap for you or any of your neighbours


----------



## Adam A

*Help*

Hi all, 

I just recently arrived to Maadi, Cairo and want to meet other expats. I know this isn't the right forum but I can't find where to go on this site. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## saafend

bella72 said:


> And who added Jo to my comment ??? you taffy apple :boxing:




Please Bella it is not my fault you bought there is it. Dont stress about it. This obsession you have about her isnt worth it. Your hubby will be fine shes moving soon. They're roumours anyway made up by developers apparentley. So please no more name calling 


Saaf

PS. If you call a truce ill do you and your neighbours a cheap tap.


----------



## bella72

It was not our intention to cause any offence to anyone on this forum.This is quite a worrying time for us so we have decided to go back to Sharm within the next 2 weeks instead of waiting till September.Thanks to the people who tried to help.


----------



## Lanason

Adam A said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just recently arrived to Maadi, Cairo and want to meet other expats. I know this isn't the right forum but I can't find where to go on this site. Any help would be much appreciated


hello Adam welcome to the Madhouse:clap2:
this is the right forum, just maybe not the right thread

BCA Maadi, ACE club are good starting points by the way


----------



## Zeiad Yehia

Dear All,

I have received a phone call and an email from the developer of Maraquia Resort, since I have been the lawyer who prepared the Due Diligence Report and the standard contract for the development, and I have been the lawyer who prepared the contract for the original poster of this thread.

The developer has asked me to clarify some points on its behalf, in reply to the points Mrs. Green has written in this thread.

First of all, and in prior to going into details, the developer wants to emphasize their great respect for any client in any of its developments. Mrs. Green is no exception to this rule, but there are some facts the developer would like to shed light on.

*Facts:*

Mrs. Green's contract was articulated as of 14 / April / 2010, and she has been to the developer as of December 2010, apologizing for having insufficient funds to settle the agreed amounts on their due dates, asking for an extension, which the developer has accepted, and consequently a new agreement has been signed, elucidating new payment dates, and facilitating the payment process, after Mrs. Green has paid a reduced amount than the agreed originally.

Mrs. Green has acknowledged settling the remainder via back cheques, illustrated as follows:

1- EGP 104,770, via cheque number 00503697 - HSBC Bank - Nabq Branch - Sharm el Sheikh. The cheque's due date was 03 / March / 2011.

2- EGP 104,770, via cheque number 00503698 - HSBC Bank - Nabq Branch - Sharm el Sheikh. The cheque's due date was 03 / April / 2011.

3- EGP 20,000, via cheque number 00503700 - HSBC Bank - Nabq Branch - Sharm el Sheikh. The cheque's due date was 31 / January / 2011, representing maintenance fees.

Problems started when the aforementioned cheques have bounced. There are clear clauses in clients' contracts elucidating procedures in the event of failure in payment.

According to the developer, Mrs. Green has been very upset with the developer when it was mentioned that penalties will apply, and at the same day of the the first bounced cheque Mrs. Green has accused one of the security employees working in the development with a heinous accusation, which the police has later dismissed for being non founded, and the accused employee, according to the developer again, has always been known as a man of honour, and a good family man, who is working hard to provide for his family, and certainly not the type of men who would commit sexual harassment against anyone, and especially not someone with an Egyptian spouse, since that act would have caused him troubles and consequences he wouldn't be able to handle. 

The developer has taken it further, presented the bounced cheques to the public prosecutor, and they've gone to court, and as a result of the the aforementioned, three court imprisonment verdicts were issued against Mrs. Green. The original copies of verdicts are ready to illustrate for whomever it may concern if need be. Court verdicts are "Title of The Truth" in Egyptian laws, and they can be published anywhere since they represent a fair and just court deliberation resulting in those verdicts.

Now my part comes, since I have felt the situation was getting awkward, and I actually feel some sort of a strange 'bond' with people I prepare contracts for, and as it has come to my attention that the situation has escalated to that level I have requested Mrs. Green's phone number from the developer, in order to discuss with her how to sort out the situation amicably, without hurting anyone's reputation, and the request was granted. Subsequently I called Mrs. Green on phone two months ago approximately, and she has kindly offered sending me her lawyer's phone number in order to discuss the situation with, but unfortunately the number was not sent until the date of this post. 

Please note that up till the date of this post the developer has not applied the contractual penalties on Mrs. Green, but the developer finds it utterly unacceptable to utilize internet forums as a pressure tool, and the developer is offering showing the court verdicts which are ready now to execute.

In addition to the above mentioned, the developer has documented this thread which is deemed defamation, especially in relevance to the bounced cheque's issue, and to the issue of accusing an honourable employee with a heinous crime, and has established an internet defamation case, registered with the Cyber Crime Department, Ministry of Interior, Cairo, entitling the developer the right to claim compensation, on top of the criminal charge against the perpetrator. 

Please note that the developer's intention was and will never be to get involved with legal troubles with any client, since all clients are genuinely respected, but the developer finds it extremely unfair and unacceptable that they have facilitated the payments further for Mrs. Green, only to get the cheques bounced, and later to find this thread smearing the developer's reputation unjustifiably, especially when the intention was to assist Mrs. Green with her payments. 

All the best,

*Zeiad Yehia
Barrister*

On behalf of Maraquia Resort's developer.


----------

